# trophy buck in my crosshairs.



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

did a lot of driving yesterday. seen a lot of dead deer but nothing with racks. then about 8:00 pm last night this huge buck just appeared out of nowhere. all I could see was antlers on a huge deer dead in the crosshairs of my truck. just keep going a few more feet and I would have got him. but at the last second, I swerved to the left and let the deer live another day. it was a deer dreams are made of. but to hit it at 75 mph with my truck just didn't appeal to me.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> did a lot of driving yesterday. seen a lot of dead deer but nothing with racks. then about 8:00 pm last night this huge buck just appeared out of nowhere. all I could see was antlers on a huge deer dead in the crosshairs of my truck. just keep going a few more feet and I would have got him. but at the last second, I swerved to the left and let the deer live another day. it was a deer dreams are made of. but to hit it at 75 mph with my truck just didn't appeal to me.


Could have been an expensive buck.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> Could have been an expensive buck.


unless you have comp on your insurance Allstate will pay for damage to your vehicle done by a deer if you have comp


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Tis the season to be on your toes..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Hit a doe on the way home from fishing the Ohio river yesterday at 6:15 pm. Luckily I was able to get slowed down. Only a few scratches on the front of my car, and the deer continued on. Within 3 miles of the house. hop


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 457816


Damn!!!!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Upland said:


> unless you have comp on your insurance Allstate will pay for damage to your vehicle done by a deer if you have comp


i have full coverage but I still have to pay 500.00. i wouldn't feel bad at all spending 500.00 for a deer like that while hunting. I've always wondered what I would do in my car, now I know.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

sherman51 said:


> i have full coverage but I still have to pay 500.00. i wouldn't feel bad at all spending 500.00 for a deer like that while hunting. I've always wondered what I would do in my car, now I know.


even if you have only have liability w/comp they will pay for damages I checked they said it would be covered with comp


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Depending on how you hit him, you might only end up with half a deer. The rest all bruised up. That being said a friend of mine is a semi truck driver. He showed up at my house one night about 1 AM, saying he hit a buck with his semi, and wants to hang it in my garage and butcher it out. I'm like, what's the point ? You hit him with your semi. There's probably nothing good on him. He say's No, I think he's good. You'll see. Apparently he just clipped him somehow and flipped him up in the air. The deer landed on his rack and broke his neck. Wasn't a bruise on him Cooked those backstraps up right in the garage that night. His rack was no good, but those backstraps sure were.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

did you know if you claim the deer, insurance will NOT pay for damage Because its your deer now


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Shermie, you could be eating back strap right now.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Upland said:


> did you know if you claim the deer, insurance will NOT pay for damage Because its your deer now



Where do you come up with this crap? It wasn't yours till after you hit it!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Upland said:


> did you know if you claim the deer, insurance will NOT pay for damage Because its your deer now



you need to change insurance companies. the only other time I hit deer I hit 3 and did 3700.00 damage. I have a 500.00 deductible and the insurance gave me a check for 3200.00. no one even asked about the deer.

if I had decided to hit this deer it was broadside ton the front of my truck. so at least half the deer would have been smashed at 75 mph with an f350 crew cab ford truck. but the huge rack was what I was looking at. but I just couldn't take this deer with my truck.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Where do you come up with this crap? It wasn't yours till after you hit it!!


crap!!! pick the phone up call insurance company call State highway patrol once you claim the deer its your property this has happened on more then one occasion in the past so


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

sherman51 said:


> you need to change insurance companies. the only other time I hit deer I hit 3 and did 3700.00 damage. I have a 500.00 deductible and the insurance gave me a check for 3200.00. no one even asked about the deer.
> 
> if I had decided to hit this deer it was broadside ton the front of my truck. so at least half the deer would have been smashed at 75 mph with an f350 crew cab ford truck. but the huge rack was what I was looking at. but I just couldn't take this deer with my truck.


I was with a friend of mine a few years back and he hit a deer the state patrol officer wrote in the report that the deer was claimed by him and his insurance refused to pay and I don't need to change Insurance company's I won't claim the deer hit by my car keep in mind this was a few years back laws change but what happened to him didn't


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

sherman51 said:


> you need to change insurance companies. the only other time I hit deer I hit 3 and did 3700.00 damage. I have a 500.00 deductible and the insurance gave me a check for 3200.00. no one even asked about the deer.
> 
> if I had decided to hit this deer it was broadside ton the front of my truck. so at least half the deer would have been smashed at 75 mph with an f350 crew cab ford truck. but the huge rack was what I was looking at. but I just couldn't take this deer with my truck.


You’d a broke the rack when you hit it anyway


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

It is illegal to claim a *deer* carcass without a permit. If *you do* take the carcass, *you* must report the accident to the authorities. *You can* ask a law enforcement officer for a permit to *keep a deer* carcass. *You can* eat the *deer* yourself, or *you can* donate the meat to charity.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Upland said:


> crap!!! pick the phone up call insurance company call State highway patrol once you claim the deer its your property this has happened on more then one occasion in the past so



You know as much about hitting a deer as you do about the ODNR selling land for someone to build a house on. Hit two deer, claimed em both and my comprehensive paid the entire bill each time. Quit the fake news crap....


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I’ve hit a few over the years if they weren’t too busted up always kept them. Insurance always paid the bill too


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Yiu know as much about hitting a deer as you do about the ODNR selling land for someone to build a house on. Hit two deer, claimed em both and my comprehensive paid the entire bill each time. Quit the fake news crap....


ok how this , your just a guy who has nothing good to say about anybody but your in my prayers try something new like being pleasant for a change lol


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Guess I'm one of those outlaw types
I've never hit one but have salvaged a couple I've seen get whacked. I never got a permit, just loaded and go. In one instance highway patrol on scene said take it, didn't mention anything about paper work, he actually just seemed glad to get it off the road. I guess technically you should get paper work but ------ ???
Good luck !


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Upland said:


> ok how this , your just a guy who has nothing good to say about anybody but your in my prayers try something new like being pleasant for a change lol



Didn't ask for nor do I want your prayers. I am probably one of the most pleasant men you could meet, just don't like blatantly false statements whether it's by you or anybody else, nothing personal. Have a nice day....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Hatchetman said:


> Didn't ask for nor do I want your prayers. I am probably one of the most pleasant men you could meet, just don't like blatantly false statements whether it's by you or anybody else, nothing personal. Have a nice day....


The guy is full of BS...


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

garhtr said:


> Guess I'm one of those outlaw types
> I've never hit one but have salvaged a couple I've seen get whacked. I never got a permit, just loaded and go. In one instance highway patrol on scene said take it, didn't mention anything about paper work, he actually just seemed glad to get it off the road. I guess technically you should get paper work but ------ ???
> Good luck !


I’ve got my share too


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

MagicMarker said:


> I’ve got my share too


My understanding is paperwork from authorities is required to take roadkill deer. I've always assumed this is related to keep poaching down. Someone poaches a deer or a buck with a big rack, it keeps someone from saying they hit it with their car when really they poached it.
I hit a nice buck on Thanksgiving a few years ago in kentucky. It went flying and when later dressing at home found its neck/upper back was broke pretty good. The worst part, as I was walking out the door my wife's uncle said be sure you don't hit any deer on your way home, five minutes later bang. I asked the sheriff for the paperwork but said he didn't have any to give me and explained what I understood about the paperwork and why it was needed. He said if I get stopped or have any issues just have them call dispatch. I just said ok and took it away, he was a nice guy and actually helped me load it into the back of the truck. My insurance paid without any issue.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

burnsj5 said:


> My understanding is paperwork from authorities is required to take roadkill deer. I've always assumed this is related to keep poaching down. Someone poaches a deer or a buck with a big rack, it keeps someone from saying they hit it with their car when really they poached it.
> I hit a nice buck on Thanksgiving a few years ago in kentucky. It went flying and when later dressing at home found its neck/upper back was broke pretty good. The worst part, as I was walking out the door my wife's uncle said be sure you don't hit any deer on your way home, five minutes later bang. I asked the sheriff for the paperwork but said he didn't have any to give me and explained what I understood about the paperwork and why it was needed. He said if I get stopped or have any issues just have them call dispatch. I just said ok and took it away, he was a nice guy and actually helped me load it into the back of the truck. My insurance paid without any issue.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Didn't ask for nor do I want your prayers. I am probably one of the most pleasant men you could meet, just don't like blatantly false statements whether it's by you or anybody else, nothing personal. Have a nice day....


lol


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

MagicMarker said:


> I’ve got my share too


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

garhtr said:


> Guess I'm one of those outlaw types
> I've never hit one but have salvaged a couple I've seen get whacked. I never got a permit, just loaded and go. In one instance highway patrol on scene said take it, didn't mention anything about paper work, he actually just seemed glad to get it off the road. I guess technically you should get paper work but ------ ???
> Good luck !


Hey I'm saying look it up technically No you need to get paperwork how else are you going to prove it wasn't poached and as far as what you said I believe it some times the officer is unaware of the paperwork needed or just don't care it's no longer their problem


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Upland said:


> technically No you need to get paperwork


Yes " Technically" but kinda like driving 56 mph in a 55 mph zone---- no one has ever been ticketed for it. 
If you want paper work get it or if your gonna have it commercial processed you'll need it but ---- personally I probably won't bother.
Good luck !


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

garhtr said:


> Yes " Technically" but kinda like driving 56 mph in a 55 mph zone---- no one has ever been ticketed for it.
> If you want paper work get it or if your gonna have it commercial processed you'll need it but ---- personally I probably won't bother.
> Good luck !


lol each his own and how do you know that NO ONE has ever been ticketed for it what I said It's the law hope you never get caught with deer meat that you can't prove it wasn't poached and the only reason why I posted that was to keep people from getting in trouble


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Upland said:


> each his own


Exactly !


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

sherman51 said:


> did a lot of driving yesterday. seen a lot of dead deer but nothing with racks. then about 8:00 pm last night this huge buck just appeared out of nowhere. all I could see was antlers on a huge deer dead in the crosshairs of my truck. just keep going a few more feet and I would have got him. but at the last second, I swerved to the left and let the deer live another day. it was a deer dreams are made of. but to hit it at 75 mph with my truck just didn't appeal to me.


Had one double back after I stopped to let three across one time. It ran into the left front fender, bounced off, got up again, and ran off...


----------

